# Bigsby Experience?



## Big Monk (May 22, 2022)

Anyone with any experience using the Bigsby B7 on a Les Paul?


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 22, 2022)

Not the B7 or a Les Paul, but as I mentioned over here, I just installed a B5 on a tele deluxe. First time I ever installed one and it was pretty straight forward. The bigsby is definitely not for me though. I can continue living without one


----------



## Big Monk (May 22, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Not the B7 or a Les Paul, but as I mentioned over here, I just installed a B5 on a tele deluxe. First time I ever installed one and it was pretty straight forward. The bigsby is definitely not for me though. I can continue living without one



What did you not like about? Tuning stability? Limited semitone up/down?

I’m contemplating the B7 with a Vibramate adapter for a no-drill option, but $200 is a lot of scratch to try one out.


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 22, 2022)

With some customization it could be ok. The bar is always in the way of the controls, sits too low and it's just not something I'd use.

Do you use the bar on your strat?  I don't. The only time I want a floating bridge is if it's a kahler


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 22, 2022)

On the plus side, a bigsby _looks cool _and that's worth something


----------



## Big Monk (May 22, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Do you use the bar on your strat?  I don't. The only time I want a floating bridge is if it's a kahler



I do use the vibrato on my Strat. 

I’m rewiring my Les Paul now like I spoke about in the thread where you had the guitar work you did. The goal is to get some single-coily tones. 

I’ve always been curious about the Bigsby so I was just curious if it could do the same light-medium duty wiggles like my Strat does. 

I’m trying to be a one guitar guy…😂


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 22, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> On the plus side, a bigsby _looks cool _and that's worth something





thewintersoldier said:


> but it looked cool as long as you didn't touch it.


Do it Derek 😂


----------



## Big Monk (May 22, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Had a B7 and vibramate on my old les paul. Hated it. The break angle on a Les  Paul sucks. The roller bar adds to much tension on the bridge. Even a roller bridge didn't help. Tuning sucked even with a properly cut and setup bone nut. The bar was always in the way of the controls. It wasn't functional in the least but, but it looked cool as long as you didn't touch it.



Welp, that settles it then. I’m not a big vibrato bar user to begin with and can’t see spending $200 to look marginally cooler than I already do…😂


----------



## Big Monk (May 22, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Do it Derek 😂



😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 22, 2022)

Kahler's good enough for slayer, it's good enough for me


----------



## Big Monk (May 22, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Only guitar I've tried with a bigsby I liked was a gretsch with a b3…



Most of the Gretsches have the controls in an accessible spot with the Bigsby. 

I was thinking mostly about up/down travel and tuning and forgot about controls being blocked. As much as I use the controls, having a big hunk of metal in the way would be a pain in the balls.


----------



## spi (May 22, 2022)

I had a Gretsch with a Bigsby once.  I didn't really care for it because of the reasons you already mentioned (stability and limited motion).

They look really cool though, and that's a good enough reason to get one.  Just don't touch it.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (May 22, 2022)

A friend of mine put one on an old beat up white Greco lp that he kept in our shared shop space.  I always enjoyed that instrument and picked it up often, had an old dearmond gold foil in the neck too. I'm not a big trem user so it was quite novel to me at the time.  It's part of the reason I finally acquired a bass vi.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 23, 2022)

Kahlers are my favorite because they have the tuning stability of a locking system without as much hassle, and they have the fun bouncy/gliding feel of a Jaguar vibrato or a Bigsby instead of the industrial-feeling clunk of a Floyd rose or other pivoting fulcrum system.
I quite like Bigsbys and don’t really get the tuning issues people complain about. If you’re not going to use it, don’t bother, but it is a nice system and if well set up, it’s great for smooth subtle vibrato and it feels fantastic to use!


----------



## NickC (May 23, 2022)

For me Bigsby only on Gretsch.


----------



## MichaelW (May 23, 2022)

I have a Bigsby on my PRS Starla. If you approach each tremolo type within the scope of it's limits then you'll be less likely to be disappointed. For the Bigsby, there is a particular range of travel and thus a "Bigsby sound". You can't really do dive bombs or play advanced shredder trem techniques with it. I use mine to add a bit of shimmer or warble to chords and stuff. But it's not the same as a 6 point vintage Strat trem, which isn't the same as a 2 point Strat trem, which isn't the same as a Floyd, etc. Each do their own thing. Tuning stability on ALL trems suck......just the nature of the beast. There are mods that folks do with their Bigsby's, like changing out the main trem spring can give you much better action and a little more range. @Big Monk I wouldn't put a Bigsby on that Les Paul. You're already too cool for school and any more coolness would be blinding.......


----------



## MichaelW (May 23, 2022)

Unfortunately some of the very mods that can make a Bigsby play better also changes "the sound". Like roller saddles or delrin saddles. Ugh, sounds good on paper but it feels like throwing a wet blanket over the guitar. I have mine stock with the TOM saddles. I don't use it very much, and as mentioned in this thread, the arm always seems to be in the way of the controls.


----------



## grabo99 (May 23, 2022)

I love my bigsby B5. Lube your nut


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 23, 2022)

I have a Gretsch Electromatic Jet and upgraded the bridge with a Les Trem II. It's a fantastic drop-in them that doesn't require all the hassle that a Bigsby requires in terms of installation. Had mine for a while and I really, really like it. Might consider one of those. Do need to consider the bridge though. The guy on Reverb I got mine from made sure to include a roller saddle bridge that was compatible with my guitar. No doubt that makes all the difference in the world in terms of maintaining tuning.


----------



## Big Monk (May 23, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> I have a Gretsch Electromatic Jet and upgraded the bridge with a Les Trem II. It's a fantastic drop-in them that doesn't require all the hassle that a Bigsby requires in terms of installation. Had mine for a while and I really, really like it. Might consider one of those. Do need to consider the bridge though. The guy on Reverb I got mine from made sure to include a roller saddle bridge that was compatible with my guitar. No doubt that makes all the difference in the world in terms of maintaining tuning.


I'll check into these. Looks like they are backordered direct from Duesenberg but i'm sure aftermarket/used units are available.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 23, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I'll check into these. Looks like they are backordered direct from Duesenberg but i'm sure aftermarket/used units are available.


Yup! Which is why I ordered mine from Reverb. Technically, it doesn't come with a bridge. The guy I bought it from was gracious enough to include a different bridge than what was listed. Ended up being a super awesome upgrade to the stock bridge.


----------



## jlm1948 (May 23, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I’m contemplating the B7 with a Vibramate adapter for a no-drill option, but $200 is a lot of scratch to try one out.


I have installed Bidsby's with the Vibramate adapter on Les Pauls (gold-top with P90's and three DC's). It works like a charm. However my most recent installs have been with a Goldo/Rockinger/Duesenberg Les Trem








						Duesenberg Les Trem II
					






					www.rockinger.com
				



No adapter needed, softer action, half the price.


----------



## jlm1948 (May 23, 2022)

spi said:


> They look really cool though, and that's a good enough reason to get one.  Just don't touch it.


That's a very common comment when the setup is not correct. A Bigsby should be set up professionally.


----------



## HamishR (May 23, 2022)

I have three guitars with Bigsbys and while they can be problematic - like any vibrato bridge - I love 'em. All of mine are the simple B3 or B6 style - no tension roller. I have had guitars with the tension roller Bigsbys but the roller definitely changes the feel and utility making them less sensitive. There are cures for the extreme break angle: https://bricksbiggsfix.com/products/bts-v3-g

A Tru-arc bar bridge can help you stay in tune, and a Tru-arc Serpentune can help you be perfectly intonated too. I have Serpentunes on all of my Gretsches, but a well set-up TOM works fine too - just ask Brian Setzer.

The main sticking point (literally) is usually the nut. But Bigsbys can work as well as any vibrato system, as long as you're not expecting Floyd style abilities. And unlike a Floyd, a Bigsby can often be a tone enhancer.

I use mine for a little shimmer here and there. It sounds great with some delay or reverb especially. Or often I'll used it for that semitone drop thing like in the Peter Gunn theme. While I really love the Strat vintage "tremolo" bridge I don't like Strats, and a Bigsby works very well for what I use it for. I think a Les Paul with P90s and a Bigsby would be fantastic.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 24, 2022)

jlm1948 said:


> I have installed Bidsby's with the Vibramate adapter on Les Pauls (gold-top with P90's and three DC's). It works like a charm. However my most recent installs have been with a Goldo/Rockinger/Duesenberg Les Trem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they feel really nice. I'm totally digging mine. Easiest upgrade yet on my Gretsch. Rock solid too.


----------



## Oh_Discordia! (May 26, 2022)

jlm1948 said:


> I have installed Bidsby's with the Vibramate adapter on Les Pauls (gold-top with P90's and three DC's). It works like a charm. However my most recent installs have been with a Goldo/Rockinger/Duesenberg Les Trem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This look cool.   I have no need and yet.......


----------



## HamishR (May 27, 2022)

There are an increasing number of newer Gretsches which have a lowerset neck, meaning that a B3 or B6 Bigsby won't work. You'd need a roller-bar Bigsby. I think I'd want to try that Deusenberg vibrato rather than a roller-bar Bigsby. You might have given me an idea...


----------

